# East Harbor



## Mantis Bassin (Jul 7, 2008)

Anybody doing any good for LM bass recently in EHarbor?
The fish should be putting the feedbag on soon


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Everything ive heard people have been doing well in both harbors!


----------



## bigbass201 (Oct 26, 2015)

I talked to a buddy that got skunked last weekend. Shocked me when I heard that. They got a lot of fishing pressure from all the recent tournaments. Fishing should be better this weekend.


----------



## Mantis Bassin (Jul 7, 2008)

Thx guys


----------



## ccc (Mar 14, 2005)

water temp today 47 degrees water clear as drinking water fishing was tuff


----------



## OTHO HOLCOMB III (Feb 22, 2016)

anyone layed eyes on East Harbor recently?
Just looking for ice report (no secret spots required)
Im 1-1/2 hour drive from there and itching to get on the ice.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## ErieEye (Jul 16, 2007)

I heard its skimmed over but not safe yet. Got a feeling water clarity is going to be an issue in there until the lake freezes. The north east blow forecast this weekend isn't going to help. They're calling for 10'ers out of the northeast Saturday. All that churned up mud will wind up in the harbors.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Im sure after this wknd and low temps sat and sun itll lock it up nicely....I would imagine EH should possibly be fishable by end of the month hopefully!


----------



## hoppy63 (Feb 5, 2011)

OTHO HOLCOMB III said:


> anyone layed eyes on East Harbor recently?
> Just looking for ice report (no secret spots required)
> Im 1-1/2 hour drive from there and itching to get on the ice.
> Thanks in advance.


Was there last sunday. Was mostly skimmed over. Was hoping to get on it this weekend but the temps through the week did not dip like was originally forecast. The wind was cranking out of the east and supposed to be firing up again this weekend out of NE, so as was stated in previous post, water clarity will be lousy at best I would think.


----------



## thistubesforu (Mar 30, 2009)

Made it on the ice there today 2”-6” of ice anywhere I traveled. Water clarity poor fishing poor did not bounce around a whole lot either though. Between the 2 of us we managed a 5”er a piece. Marked some fish but not very many as well.


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

^^^^I seen one red hub shanty out there this afternoon.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks for the update! Have been waiting to hear something about it.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

thistubesforu said:


> Made it on the ice there today 2”-6” of ice anywhere I traveled. Water clarity poor fishing poor did not bounce around a whole lot either though. Between the 2 of us we managed a 5”er a piece. Marked some fish but not very many as well.


Did you launch out of boat ramp or kayak? Figuring by this wknd should be locked up nicely.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Big open hole at east harbor bout 100' off kayak ramp with ducks sitting in it....not good.


----------



## DBV (Jan 8, 2011)

Any ice updates?


----------

